#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Χρόνια Πολλά!

## Xάρης

*Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία και... δύναμη!*

Όλοι μαζί μπορούμε και θα ξεπεράσουμε τις όποιες δυσκολίες.
Στον αγώνα μας όμως αυτό δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε την ανθρωπιά μας,τις αρχές και τις αξίες μας.
Χωρίς αυτές η παρακμή που βιώνουμε δεν θα είναι αναστρέψιμη.

----------

seismic

----------


## Kostas2002

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και ελπίδα.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Kαλή χρονιά συνάδελφοι με δουλειές και υγεία

----------

